# Amsterdam via Ryanair



## pugwall (17 Jan 2007)

Hi,

I'd like to visit Amsterdam (from Dublin) late March for a weekend but the Aerlingus flights are approx EUR260 return. 
I was wondering if flying into Brussels or Eindhoven would be a viable option and then catching a train to Amsterdam.
Does anyone haver any experience of either of these options or any other suggestions?

Much appreciated.


----------



## serotoninsid (17 Jan 2007)

Flying into Charleroi (Brussels) is an option for getting to Rotterdam/Amsterdam.  I did this a couple of years ago.  Nice mellow train journey onwards.  You need to do a google search for the belgian rail website - they have an english version.  You can either get a bus into brussels midi station or take a local bus to Charleroi station - and onwards from there.


----------



## andrew1977 (17 Jan 2007)

Went to Amsterdam via Charleoi with Ryanair myself.
Bus takes you from the aiport to Flying Geese Irish Bar in Brussels, underground rail connection to Brussels Central Rail  Station is about 100 yards up from the pub on the right hand side as i recall.
Buy your return ticket to Amsterdam in central station and off you go.Think the journey up to Amsterdam was quick enough. 
Fairly easy journey to complete.
Hope it helps


----------



## zag (17 Jan 2007)

Eindhoven airport has a bus link direct to Amsterdam, but don't expect it to be quick since they are at different ends of the country.  I think it is a few hours drive.  I was in EIN in December and picked up the brochure, but threw it out last weekend.  The blurb said it was timed to depart something like 45mins after every Ryanair flight.

Google Eindhoven & airport and you should be able to get the details.

Ryanair flights to Eindhoven are dead cheap and have good timings, and the city itself is nice enough.

z


----------



## eiregal (17 Jan 2007)

I visited Eindhoven last year and took a day trip to Amsterdam.  It was about 1hr 20 minutes on the train.  It left Eimdhoven's central station and stopped at Amsterdam's.  As as aside, Eindhoven is a lovely place to visit.  Locals couldn't understand us going there for a weekend city break but it was a much nicer, cleaner (alebeit quieter) place than Amsterdam.


----------



## PMR (17 Jan 2007)

pugwall said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to visit Amsterdam (from Dublin) late March for a weekend but the Aerlingus flights are approx EUR260 return.
> I was wondering if flying into Brussels or Eindhoven would be a viable option and then catching a train to Amsterdam.
> ...


 
Going to Amsterdam via Brussels is a bit of a pain, you need to get from Charleroi airport to the station by bus or taxi, then from there to Brussels by train, then change to get the train to Amsterdam. It may work out cheaper but it will take a lot of your time.


----------



## Guest127 (18 Jan 2007)

try easyjet from Belfast. Belfast airport is a pudding for parking at unlike dublin.


----------



## Trafford (18 Jan 2007)

I did this trip just last week and it was a breeze through Eindhoven, and only €63 return all in which was €200 less than flying with Aer lingus. The bus is very handy, and very comfy. I slept all the way and then it drops you at Central station in Amsterdam from where you can walk or tram it to your hotel.


----------



## auto320 (18 Jan 2007)

Yes, forget the Charleroi option, too much like hard work for a weekend.

Don't forget also that all these train and bus journeys aren't free either, and sometimes the savings overall aren't worth the hassle. Eindhoven is an option for sure, but not Charleroi/Brussels.


----------

